# My intake setup



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

Wanted to share what I did with the intake on my 2.5L

I used a 5" OD carbon filter from kamotors.

Modified and plasti dipped the filter bracket. 
I used the stock bolt mount next to the battery to holt it down.

I ran a couple of weeks with the filter without the duct tubing and it is nice and responsive. Much better than stock. Currently have a GTI mk5 exhaust. 
Can't wait to get chipped, but i'm holding off because I might go directly with IE intake manifold-UM chip.

After a bit I thought about taking advantage of the stock air feed location to bring more fresh air to the filter. Decided to use the stock air duct for now with the stock plastic piece that screws into the rad support. I used the tube that comes with the Kamotors filter to connect it.

It feels good at high speeds , but lost a bit of response at lower rpm. Obviously the air doesn't have a direct path to travel.
So now I'm thinking of taking off the end cap and put a velocity stack lip to the inlet of the canister. 

Something like the modshack VTDA. 









I would keep the feed tube close to the inlet, but not attached like I have now. It will bring fresh air to the inlet without losing response. I don't plan to keep the stock air duct. I want to use a low profile racing air duct with the outlet on the right side so I can hide the tube as much as possible to make it look less busy. That's my next step. 

This setup barely costed 140$ total.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks good man! I love seeing DIY setups like this. What did you do with the SAI and PCV exhaust tubes though?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Streetliight said:


> Looks good man! I love seeing DIY setups like this. What did you do with the SAI and PCV exhaust tubes though?


I bet they are still connected. That short elbow off the throttle body has the ports for both.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

mldouthi said:


> I bet they are still connected. That short elbow off the throttle body has the ports for both.


Ah, I didn't notice that. Pretty cool stuff though, I'd buy one haha.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

thanks Streetliight!

Like mldouthi said, I reused the stock elbow and cut off the excess part. I only have 1 port in my car.

I just installed a velocity stack today. I'm gonna see how it feels. I didn't trim the excess diameter yet. 




















for the front air duct I will use this. Its gonna look nicer once i'm finished.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I bet it would look pretty awesome if you mounted that naca duct in the hood. :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> I bet it would look pretty awesome if you mounted that naca duct in the hood. :thumbup:


This would look awesome.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

haha no I won't cut my hood. Not good with the winters we have here. 

I was driving today with the velocity stack and it does make a difference in this particular application. inlet goes from 3in to 4inch and smooth velocity stack. I feel there is more response and it accelerates harder at the top end. It sounds like a beast after 4000rpm.

definitely keeping it. I'm gonna trim the diameter and then I have to order the naca duct so I can finish the setup.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

If you dont already have the naca duct why wouldnt you look more of an smoothed inlet. Since the naca duct wont be in its designed position?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

Because I haven`t found one that is low profile and has the outlet angled. 

It should look similar to this.










Once trimmed it will fit pretty good and be hidden.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh ok. That makes sense. 

and I know what a naca duct looks like


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

make your own, exactly the way you want.

get yourself some foam and some fiberglass supplies and get to work.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

I trimmed the velocity stack. Now looks much better. 

Still waiting for the naca duct so I can clean up the duct tubing install. 






















Planning to install IE sri and UM chip later this year if everything goes well.


----------

